# Lakeland Speeway Results for 10-19-2006



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

*Lakeland Speedway Results for 10-19-2006*

Sorry for the late update, we made a trip to LSU to see my daughter.

Anyway on to the report!!

It was a great night of racing and for racing. Most of the gang was there and we got the lap-counting system working flawlessly on the tower!! This stuff is GREAT!! If you are in the market for a lap-counting system and an alternative to AMB, I highly recommend this system.

We ran 3 2-minute qualifiers and a 6 minute main. We will probably lengthen the qualifiers just to get in more racing. The more fender rubbing the better right?? We could have run two more qualifiers but we wanted to run another LONG run, so we ran a 300 lapper with everyone that wanted to run it up to 20 cars.

The times were a little off this time around. I think it had to be the humidity. It was so bad that a bag of Cheetos I had went soggy in about an hour.

After the qualifiers here is how things shaped up.

A-Main Spec Truck

TQ – Jason Bowden 41 2:01:327
2	-- Scott Harper 40 2:00:723
3	– Jerry Evans 40 2:02:922
4	– Dennis Goodwin 39 2:02:593

B –Main Spec Truck

1 – Andrew Simmons 38 2:03:088
2 – Wayne Rogers 37 2:01:383
3 – Jimbo George 37 2:01:712
4 – Jerry Welch 

A-Main Car

1 – Scott Harper 41 2:02:978
2 – Jerry Evans 39 2:02:648
3 – Dennis Goodwin 38 2:02:098

AND ON TO THE RESULTS!!!!

A-Main Spec Truck

1st Jerry Evans 121 6:02:162
2nd Jason Bowden 119 6:01:182
3rd Dennis Goodwin 98 6:01:162
4th Scott Harper 44 2:18:543


B-Main Spec Truck

1st Wayne Rogers 113 6:00:141
2nd Andrew Simmons 113 6:02:722
3rd Jimbo George 112 6:01:127
4th Jerry Welch 1 00:5:522


The 300 LAPPER!!!!

This was “interesting” to say the least. After several cautions here is how things finally were hammered out.

1st Jerry Evans 300 laps
2nd Scott Harper -4 laps
3rd Andrew Simmons -12 laps
4th Dennis Goodwin -13 laps
5th Wayne Rogers -20 laps
6th Jimbo George -91 laps
7th Jason Bowden -149 laps
8th Jerry Welch -297 laps


In keeping with NASCAR, here are a few awards that I think some of the guys should get.

The "Hard-Charger(TQ)" -- Jason Bowden
The "Oh Yeah?? TQ, HUH??" -- Jerry Evans
The "Bonehead" Award -- Scott Harper (I smoked TWO ESCS tonight  )
The "CAUTION!!!!" Award -- Andrew Simmons


All in all it was another GREAT NIGHT OF RACING!!! But then again, even if your car is bad, it is still great to be racing, right?!?!?

In closing, I would like to ask that all of you reading this to keep one of our fellow racer’s son in your prayers. Ronnie’s son is having some medical problems, so please take a moment and remember him.



See ya next week!!! :wave: :wave:


----------

